

Yahoo Decides to Fire Its Brightest Tech Minds. Facebook Will Gladly Take Them. - justinhj
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/16/yahoo-decides-to-fire-its-brightest-tech-minds-facebook-will-gladly-take-them/#.T3PTbNkU6XA.twitter

======
dotBen
_"If Facebook wants a team so badly that its very busy CEO who is about to
take his company public is spending his time personally courting them, maybe
it’s worth keeping."_

Or maybe its simply that Yahoo! doesn't know how/isn't organizational able to
utilize this resource.

Which then begs the question, why have these research folks stuck around all
this time given the fluidity of the job market?

------
sad_panda
Another linkbaity unsourced article by Lacy.

~~~
wyclif
PandoDaily was apparently created to give TechCrunch a run for its money in
the linkbait department. I've absolutely no idea why any real geek would go
there for news.

------
hef19898
It's always sad to see once great companies gow down the drain like this, no
matter how well deserved it may be.

My theory why they didn't leave: There are companies that can develop some
kind of "gravity" (for lack of a better word) that keeps people stuck even if
it would be better to get away. It almost seems that's this is a heritage of
the glory days gone by. And if the decline is kind of flat, you can end up
needing a major wake-up call to realize where au finally arrived.

~~~
PhearTheCeal
>It's always sad to see once great companies gow down the drain like this, no
matter how well deserved it may be.

Well, a company is a just a collection of people. And since these people are
moving on, they're going to go on creating cool stuff. Better to have
companies dissolve like this than people with good ideas to stagnate in a
dying office.

~~~
hef19898
Yeah, you're right. Maybe I'm just a little bit sentimental about a service I
prefered a long time over Google...

But like the chinese say: Every crisis is an opportunity (or something like
that :-))

------
bravura
Hiring machine learning experts? One of my Yahoo! friends (a Ph.D. in ML) is
looking for an opportunity. I've sent him a few leads, but I'll point him to
this comment if there are any good responses. There's no reason he shouldn't
expand his search beyond the obvious choices.

~~~
mhansen
Google's always hiring.

<http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/index.html>

------
mjwalshe
Realy you should not say "fire" when you mean "made redundant" the former if
untrue is profesional slander.

